# Carrabelle fishing in Feb...bucket list



## maineguy (Aug 27, 2019)

My brother and I are in Maine, coming down to carrabelle River for the month of Feb with a small bay boat, 2020. What good eating fish and game fish are available between the River and Dog Island. We would gladly pay expenses if any one would take us out...can't afford guides. thanks for the look.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't really know about that area, but hopefully someone will chime in for ya. Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I have not fished that area that time of the year but I do know they catch a lot of Black Sea bass and troll for grouper that time of year.
What kind of boat?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Check the bigbendfishing.net forum. We fish the rivers and creeks that time of year for trout in East Bay in Appalach on over to Ocklocknee. I think it is still up for debate though if there will be a trout closure this year around Jan or Feb. Sheepies start getting kicked off too.


----------



## maineguy (Aug 27, 2019)

*14R boat*

As I said....... small boat...it is a 1981 Sea Nymph,,,14 feet I am revamping with casting platform and hatches...with strong yamaha 25 HP.


----------



## maineguy (Aug 27, 2019)

*14R boat*

As I said....... small boat...it is a 1981 Sea Nymph,,,14 feet I am revamping with casting platform and hatches...with strong yamaha 25 HP.


----------



## maineguy (Aug 27, 2019)

*Boat*

I should add it is a medium V with steering wheel


----------



## 850Dawg (Mar 7, 2016)

We stay just East of Lanark Village around this time every year, so I cant comment specifically on the fishing in February. We usually just bring a few 15-16' jon boats and they are very capable if you stay within the reef. Head outside and it can get really nasty really quick for a smaller boat. I suggest heading east and fish anywhere from Carabelle to Alligator point. Definitely hit the little barrier islands (Lanark Reef) at tide changes. We caught plenty reds, specks and flounder. Saw a handful of 35"+ bulls that wouldn't eat. Hot lure was your run of the mill gold spoon. The Lanark Market has a launch if you don't want to run all the way from the river and they are a wealth of knowledge if you have any question with regards to fishing and/or navigating the waters.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Spent a week in Bar Harbor this past Memorial Day, it was cold. I know why you are coming in Feb. Hahaha


----------



## maineguy (Aug 27, 2019)

LOL BT
TY DAWG...we will take your advice...thanks for replies
A Helix 5 will be a big help I believe


----------



## FisherRed (Jun 20, 2018)

i love that place&want too retire there!


----------

